# Aftermarket Steering Wheel



## sentra*bling* (Jan 28, 2005)

What do I need to do to install an aftermarket steering wheel in my car. The steering wheel I'm putting in doesn't have an airbag, but the stock steering wheel does and I need to know how to get it out without blowing the airbag. I have a 2001 Sentra SE. And where can I get a hub that will allow me to put the aftermarket steering wheel in? I ordered a quick release hub off of E-Bay, but somebody told me that its not gonna work in my car because there's nothing to lock onto the steering rod.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

i woulda got a steering wheel with an airbag...safety first....but thats IMO...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

as far as I know there are no aftermarket hubs for aftermarket steering wheels.

imo there are much better things you can spend your money on..........


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

We get this question ALL the time where I work, and basically if your car comes with an airbag, you're usually screwed (unless someone makes a race-only adapter, like for miatas). IIRC, its illegal to sell something that interferes with the SRS system, which maybe why none of our manufacturers (momo, sparco, grant) offer hubs for cars equipped with airbags.

WRXs had momo/airbag-equipped wheels as JDM equipment, I used to sell those as they were direct replacement OE. Maybe you can get a JDM one that's nicer? Just a thought.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he's still gonna have a problem bolting any different steering wheel on.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

instead of buying an illegal (non air bag) steering wheel. why dont you just get a new wheel skin? it thinkens the steering wheel so it feels better, those "grips" on the back dont feel as bumpy (better for racing) and its real leather not cheap rubber.


----------

